# iredmail: Trouble with phpmyadmin and PDFlib



## time4e (Aug 12, 2012)

I am trying to move my iredmail server from ubuntu to FreeBSD 8. When running the iredmail script http://tinyurl.com/cl5hsb3 it is unable to download  phpmyadmin and PDFlib from ports.
I have posted in the iredmail forums and was I advised to contact the ports maintainer.

iredmail post http://www.iredmail.org/forum/topic3783-iredmail-support-freebsd-8-install-errors.html.

Can anyone offer any input that could help me get the ports working?

Thanks,
-Tim


----------



## quintessence (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello,

Did you follow this instruction: http://www.iredmail.org/install_iredmail_on_freebsd.html?


----------

